# NOVA DVR XP on sale in March at Woodcraft



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

In case anyone is looking at the NOVA DVR XP 1624 lathe, I just got the flyer for the next Woodcraft sale starting on 3 March and they again have the NOVA DVR XP lathe on sale for $1900, which is $500 less than normal price.

Nominally 1 3/4HP motor when run on 120V. 2 HP motor when run on 240V. The controller auto-detects the voltage. It seems the controller is amperage limited, which feels like the reason for the rating difference.

You do not need to rewire the lathe. I just made a Franken-extension cord with a double pole switch in the middle. 120V female plug on the lathe end and 240 male plug on the socket end.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

Just bought the Nova DVR 2024 (step up from XP) through Amazon. $2600 with free shipping. Comes WITH a stand ($450 value), making it only a couple hundred more than the XP on sale. That was my reasoning for getting the bigger lathe. That would be my recommendation. Of course, you will be REQUIRED to have or get 240 volt supply, versus the optional 110/240.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jgilfor said:


> Just bought the Nova DVR 2024 (step up from XP) through Amazon. $2600 with free shipping. Comes WITH a stand ($450 value), making it only a couple hundred more than the XP on sale. That was my reasoning for getting the bigger lathe. That would be my recommendation. Of course, you will be REQUIRED to have or get 240 volt supply, versus the optional 110/240.


I looked at the 2024 at the local Woodcraft store.

It seems Teknatool used the same bed height, then raised the headstock spindle a couple of inches to get the bigger swing.

I am only 5ft 7in and the 2024 spindle height would require than I used a platform to get a comfortable turning position for me, which I would not like.

I am happy to have made my own stand for the 1624. I could then customize to fit my needs. Adding a full length drawer for example.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

So if I want to run my lathe on 240 all I have to do is cut the 120 head off and put a 240 head on? or make a longer cord like you did?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> So if I want to run my lathe on 240 all I have to do is cut the 120 head off and put a 240 head on? or make a longer cord like you did?


Almost, you also need the switch to break both hot wires to properly turn off the power.

NOVA sell a kit to change the internal wiring. I wanted to maintain the machine as is, since the kit would require that I unsolder the white wire.

It was easier to put a double pole switch in a box in the middle of my "franken" extension. No changes to the lathe, so hoping there should be no issues with warranty.

Edit adding Teknatool link.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathes/DVR%20XP/downloads/FAQ-%20Adding%20220V%20Switch%20to%20DVR%20XP%20in%20the%20USA.pdf


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, this is great, do you think you could post a picture of your set up?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> wow, this is great, do you think you could post a picture of your set up?
> 
> Thanks


At the risk of someone telling me I should not have done what I did, or post what I did, I will show you the pictures.

This shows the normal 120V plug on the NOVA wire (black) and the female 120V plug on my extension cord (yellow).









I turn off the switch and disconnect the wire when I leave the shop, this is to prevent any surges from lightning. NOVA recommend a circuit breaker surge protector. Easy for me to disconnect and then I do not expect lighting to cause a problem.

When I am using the lathe I just reach over the headstock and connect the wire to the extension cord, then flip the switch.

To remind me this is a not a 120V circuit I wrote this on the box cover and a reminder which position is ON for the switch.

This arrangement means I never flip the little toggle switch on the left side of the lathe, it is always left ON.









The 220V end of the extension cord with a NEMA 15 Amp plug. The outlet box is overhead close to ceiling height.









The double pole switch. You can just see the sets of copper screws one on each side. Each side of the switch breaks one of the hot wires. The boxes on the switch will tell you single pole (one set of screws) or double pole (two sets of screws)









This arrangement is working well for my needs.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

ya. i wouldn't have posted that either. so many things that you did wrong there.
typically you have to rewire a motor to run 120 or 240 i downloaded the nova dvr xp manual, page 36, to see what they recommend.
nova's procedure for changing voltage involves removing a jumper and changing the cord, you did neither.
basically your running a 120 volt wired motor on 240 volts.
no strain relief, just tape to hold the wires in the box. 
but having a 120 receptacle on a 240 circuit is asking for trouble.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

_Ogre said:


> ya. i wouldn't have posted that either. so many things that you did wrong there.
> typically you have to rewire a motor to run 120 or 240 i downloaded the nova dvr xp manual, page 36, to see what they recommend.
> nova's procedure for changing voltage involves removing a jumper and changing the cord, you did neither.
> basically your running a 120 volt wired motor on 240 volts.
> ...


Thank you for reminding me why I was hesitant to post in the first place.

The jumper was for earlier models.

Recent models, like mine and Nate's do not require the jumper. Just one more reason why I was hesitant to post.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Thank you for reminding me why I was hesitant to post in the first place.


I'm not sure what you wrote initially, but I applaud your restraint.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> I'm not sure what you wrote initially, but I applaud your restraint.


my thoughts exactly :yes::yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

_Ogre said:


> ya. i wouldn't have posted that either. so many things that you did wrong there.
> typically you have to rewire a motor to run 120 or 240 i downloaded the nova dvr xp manual, page 36, to see what they recommend.
> nova's procedure for changing voltage involves removing a jumper and changing the cord, you did neither.
> basically your running a 120 volt wired motor on 240 volts.
> ...


Make sure you have all the facts before you jump in and criticize.
But we appreciate your concern.

Got any more pics you want to post for us Dave ?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

sorry, as a new guy to the forum i too was hesitant to reply. i was an licensed electrical contractor for 30 years, that in it's self semi-qualifies me to try jump in and offer advise on electrical work. when i see bad electrical work it makes me cringe. at a minimum i would get strain reliefs on the box and change all the plug ends to 240 volt ends to prevent your wife/child/neighbor from electrocuting themselves. our hobby is hazardous enough.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

_Ogre said:


> sorry, as a new guy to the forum i too was hesitant to reply. i was an licensed electrical contractor for 30 years, that in it's self semi-qualifies me to try jump in and offer advise on electrical work. when i see bad electrical work it makes me cringe. at a minimum i would get strain reliefs on the box and change all the plug ends to 240 volt ends to prevent your wife/child/neighbor from electrocuting themselves. our hobby is hazardous enough.


The motor is designed to run on 120V or 240V. The controller auto-detects the input voltage which is unusual for a motor. I checked on this when researching what was needed to use 240V.

If I were to have replaced the factory plug with a 240V, then I would have had a hazard since the lathe has a toggle switch on the side and this is a single pole so it would not break the white conductor.

The NOVA kit includes a double pole replacement toggle switch, but in order to install, I would have to unsolder the white conductor. I would then risk overheating some component which may fail at a future point in time, potentially causing a different hazard.

I am the only person who uses this lathe. No children and the wife does not go near my stationary power tools.


----------

